# Pseudo, or no?



## Iyashi (Sep 8, 2020)

Does anyone know what this cichlid actually was? When I got the tank, I didn't want him, but several years down the line now I'm getting into African cichlids and would like one who looks like him (if he was compatible with Peacocks.)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

M. greshakei, a Zebra type. Pure males are very cool. Rather dominant for pure Aulonocara, would probably hurt their color and stress them out, unless the tank was quite large. If you mean the hybrid novelty "Peacocks" they sell, probably okay.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=794


----------



## Iyashi (Sep 8, 2020)

noki said:


> M. greshakei, a Zebra type. Pure males are very cool. Rather dominant for pure Aulonocara, would probably hurt their color and stress them out, unless the tank was quite large. If you mean the hybrid novelty "Peacocks" they sell, probably okay.
> 
> https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=794


It's a 75 with the possibility of switching out with my goldfish and giving them the 125g. Both four feet long. Big enough?
I guess I could try, and pull it if it proves too aggressive.What do you think? I'll do some research.


----------



## Iyashi (Sep 8, 2020)

noki said:


> M. greshakei, a Zebra type. Pure males are very cool. Rather dominant for pure Aulonocara, would probably hurt their color and stress them out, unless the tank was quite large. If you mean the hybrid novelty "Peacocks" they sell, probably okay.
> 
> https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=794


And thank you very much for the help.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

In my opinion he's a Hongi.


----------

